# GFK Boot Reparieren



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Dezember 2006)

moin
mit was kann ich die schleifstellen beim gfk boot noch reinigen  ausser azeton?

gruß
andy


----------



## köderfischer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

Warum nicht mit Aceton? Gibts in jedem Baumarkt.
Aber Achtung ich würde an das offene Laminat gar nicht mit Aceton rangehen, ich würde mit einem feuchten Tuch mit Prilwasser vorwischen und vorsichtig abwischen und dann mit diesen speziellen Tüchern die mit Bienenwachs oder Honig getränkt sind nachwischen. Der Name fällt mir grad nicht ein. Falls du die Stelle nicht begriffelt hast kannst du Dir das ganze sowieso sparen mit dem entfetten. Dann reicht abblasen und drüberfeudeln. Aber nicht heute schleifen und nächste Woche erst neu laminieren, dann sollte schon entfettet werden. 
Aber es wird sowieso immer viel zu viel Wind gemacht um das entfetten, es geht sogar ganz ohne! Und ich hab schon nicht erst ein Boot neu laminiert..


----------



## andimaterie (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



köderfischer schrieb:


> ... Falls du die Stelle nicht begriffelt hast kannst du Dir das ganze sowieso sparen mit dem entfetten. Dann reicht abblasen ...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Sauber schleifen, am besten mit Druckluft abblasen und dann drauf mit der Glasfaser - sollte kein Problem sein. Das gleiche machst Du dann bei jeder evtl. folgenden Lage Glasfasser oder Harz.  

Ich baue Holzboote, die ich tlw. auch mit GFK überziehe, um sie stabil und wasserdichter zu machen (spart das Quellenlassen) - schleifen reicht vollkommen aus!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

gut dann tue ich mal so danke für die tips. ist azeton zu agressiv oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

gruß
andy


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

Ace ist viel zu aggre.
Nimm lieber Nagellackentferner.
Ich hatte das schon, dass das Gfk auf einmal weich wurde


----------



## friggler (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ace ist viel zu aggre.
> Nimm lieber Nagellackentferner.
> Ich hatte das schon, dass das Gfk auf einmal weich wurde



Nagellackentferner IST meistens Aceton-nur viel teurer und enthält oft (Plege)Zusätze. Zum Entfetten dürte es nicht der beste Tip sein, weil viele Nagellackentferner auch Öle enthalten, oder rückfettend sind.
Zum Entfetten gibt es rückstandsfreies Reinigungs/Waschbenzin, aber ob sich das mit GFK vertägt weiss Ich nicht.
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin
> mit was kann ich die schleifstellen beim gfk boot noch reinigen ausser azeton?
> 
> gruß
> andy


 

Moin Andy!

Ich möchte ja nicht neugierig erscheinen aber warum hast du das Boot angeschliffen und was möchtest mit den angeschliffenen Stellen anfangen?
Wenn du Harz drüber machen möchtest würde ich etwas Aceton nehmen, wenn Lack drüber soll reicht Spiritus oder irgendwas zun entfetten.

Fröhliches Basteln
Jens


----------



## köderfischer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



andimaterie schrieb:


> Ich baue Holzboote, die ich tlw. auch mit GFK überziehe



Interessant!
Was sind das für Boote?
Ich plane auch mit einem Freund das nächste Selbstbauprojekt..
Müssen uns nur noch nach einer neuen Werkstatt umsehen dann gehts los mit dem Bass-Boat in  Miniausgabe :m.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

@ Jens 
hab das boot vor 2 jahren für'n appel und ein ei bekommen.
scheint mal vom haken gefallen zu sein es hat hinten links einen prima riss . ich hab jetzt alles ausgeschliffen und angefangen zu laminiren .nach anleitung ( aus dem buch Gfk boote selbst repariern ) ich glaub so heißt das buch liegt in meiner halle zumindest so sinngemäß. da wird vorgeschlagen die ausschleifstelle mit azeton zu reinigen.mir ging es eigendlich nur darum etwas kosten zu sparen.da ich mal vor jahren aus der apoteke eine 250ml flasche für 7 euros gekauft habe .hab gestern allerdings das gleiche für einen liter bezahlt. das ist erträglich. wie bekomme ich die antifouling beschichtung runter mit dem schleifer wird das nix verklebt die blätter .wenn ich schon was mache will ich es komplett saniren. zur info es ist ein 4,20 x 170 halbgleiter seetauglich top angelboot. es verdient einfach nochmal schick zu sein und wieder in die fluten zu gleiten.

gruß andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

@ andimaterie
seg ma der spiegel muß noch gemacht werden hab dort schon eine neue Holzplatte eingepaßt muß das holz vor dem laminiren irgendwie behandelt werden?

@Köderfisch

mann ihr habt ja nerven ein komplettes boot bauen ich kriege jetzt schon die kriese ohne erfahrenden mann on board.hab als kid mal holzboot modelle gebaut das war schon teilweise zu viel. aber hut ab viel spaß beim bau.

gruß
andy


----------



## köderfischer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

Also ist das bei Dir ja auch ein größeres Projekt.. 
Ich empfehle Dir ganz dringend das www.Boote-Forum.de
Viele fach- und Sachkundige Leute!
Da kriegst du immer den passenden Rat oder Lösungsvorschläge. Schau da mal rein.
Ich würde den Spiegel vor dem laminieren komplett mit Epoxidharz versiegeln. Also schön das Holz damit einpinseln, überall rundrum, am besten zwei Schichten. Dann fault da nichts mehr. Mein aktuelles Boot das ich wieder aufgebaut habe (5,60m auch Halbgleiter) hat auch einen komplett neuen Spiegel von mir bekommen. Das ist alles halb so wild, man muss es nur einfach machen. Eins hab ich beim Bootsbauen/basteln gelernt: Mit Epoxidharz kriegt man alles wieder hin!#6:q


----------



## andimaterie (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



köderfischer schrieb:


> ...Ich würde den Spiegel vor dem laminieren komplett mit Epoxidharz versiegeln. ...


 
Bei Holz-GFK-Verbindungen:
Holz (Kanten!) schleifen und erstmal komplett mit Epoxid/Polyesterharz versiegeln, wie köderfischer geschrieben hat. Wenn das Harz getrocknet ist, an den Verbindungsstellen wieder ordentlich schleifen und dann laminieren.

Bei Holz-Holz-Verbindungen:
Holz schleifen und erst zum Schluss über die fertige Verbindung Harz oder GFK+Harz geben.

Generell: So ein Motorspiegel muss ganz schön was aushalten, daher sollte man hier auf keinen Fall sparen! Entweder nimmst Du einen gescheiten Massivholzspiegel oder laminierst dir einen eigenen aus zwei bis drei Lagen BB-Sperrholz (AW 100 reicht auch). 

Ich(!) würde den Spiegel aus mehreren Schichten laminieren, weil's einfach stabiler ist. Diesen dann zusätzlich vor allem an den Kanten versiegeln (mit Harz). Nach dem Einlaminieren würde ich eine GFK-Matte von außen über den gesamten Spiegel legen, so dass sie ca. 15-20cm auf dem Bootsrumpf aufliegt. Das ganze dann ordentlich harzen, trocknen lassen und noch ein paar Schichten Harz auftragen (Schleifen nicht vergessen). Evtl. kannst Du auf der Innenseite noch eine Motorverstärkung (noch ein kleines Stück BB-Sperrholz) auf den Spiegel laminieren und auch die Innenseite des Spiegels mit GFK beschichten.

Das ganze hört sich nach viel Arbeit an, ist aber halb so wild und vor allem hält es!

@köderfischer: baue vor allem kleinere Ruder- und Segelboote bis ca. 6m.  Das sind dann reine Angelboote, Kajaks, Kanus, Ruderboote (sculling), Jollen und Kielboote - meistens im Auftrag. Das ganze mehr oder weniger semi-professionell, lebe also nicht nur vom Bootsbau...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

@Köderfischer 
sauber das nenne ich doch mal einen heißen tip echt sehr informativ die seite.danke#6 hab heuet wieder ein paar spannungsrisse im gelcoad ausgeschliffen waren natürlich prima wassereinbrüche im glasfaser naja erstmal angefangen und festgestellt ist ja wie kaffee kochen dazu braucht man auch nicht soviel wissen und ich denke mal die risse bekomme ich auch hin. iss ja noch ein bisschen zeit bis der winter oder wie auch immer beendet iss.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

Danke andimaterie

so ähnlich hab ich mir das vorgestellt nur mit dem vorher einharzen wusste ich nicht danke für deine unterstützung.#6

gruß
andy


----------



## köderfischer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

@andimaterie

ich habe vor mit einem Freund nachdem mein jetziges Boot (fast) fertig restauriert ist, es auch mal mit einem kompletten Eigenbau zu versuchen, wir sind schon am planen und zeichnen. Es soll ein kleines, leichtes Boot werden, max. 4m für die Talsperrenangelei und wird nur mit einem Elektro AB ausgerüstet.
Hast du eventuell Bilder von fertig gestellten Projekten bzw. Booten von Dir?
Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren. Ich kann von selbstgebauten Booten bzw. Bildern einfach nicht genug bekommen:q.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild von meinem jetzigen an, ist aber schon weiter vorran geschritten, hab noch keine aktuellen Bilder übertragen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

sieht ja richtig gut aus .na denn werd ich mal morgen ein bild von meinem reinstellen.ist zum glück noch in der anfangsphase, gut das du mich angestoßen hast mal noch schnell ein bild zu machen#y

andy


----------



## Pixelschreck (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



> wie bekomme ich die antifouling beschichtung runter mit dem schleifer wird das nix verklebt die blätter .


 
Versuchs mal mit einem heissen Fön und einer Ziehklinge.


----------



## andimaterie (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



köderfischer schrieb:


> @andimaterie
> 
> ...Hast du eventuell Bilder von fertig gestellten Projekten bzw. Booten von Dir?
> Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren. Ich kann von selbstgebauten Booten bzw. Bildern einfach nicht genug bekommen:q...


 
Leider JEIN: Habe natürlich ein paar Bilder, aber (noch) keine Digitalkamera und auch keinen Scanner...Wird also vorerst schwer, die hier reinzustellen - sorry. Wahrscheinlich bringt der Weihnachtsmann aber was brauchbares. Dann gibts demnächst auch Bilder (und endlich eine Homepage).

Zum Thema selbstgebaute Boote gibts ja wie schon gesagt massig Infos im Netz. Ganz nette Bilder und tlw. auch gute Tips bzw. Tips wie man's nicht machen sollte findet man z.B. auf den Seiten von http://www.boatbuildingring.com/ 

Mein aktuelles ("Forschungs"-)Projekt ist ein sehr leichtes 5m-Kiel-Segelboot mit komplettem Race-Surf-Rigg, also ohne den klassischen Segelboot-Aufbau mit etlichen Leinen, Schoten und Fallen - eben ein echter Racer, aber einhand zu bedienen - mal abwarten. Die ersten Planungsergebnisse sind vielversprechend. Bis der Bau beginnt, werde ich auch bestimmt eine Digicam haben...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

so nu !!!! aus alt mach neu.
seht euch das caos mal genauer an.nachdem alles neu laminirt und geschliffen ist kommt das große fragezeichen wie soll ich dann weiter machen ? gelcolad ? keine ahnung wie alles abschleifen und komplett neu oder kann ich das überstreichen? bin über jeden tip dankbar.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*



Fips III schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht weiter gelesen, nur:
> 
> Lt. Titel braucst Du Hilfe. Gut.
> 
> ...



hallo fips irgendwie kann ich nicht so recht folgen. was meinst du?
die frage azeton ist geklärt.antifouling hab ich auch gelößt .nun bin ich dabei die kaputten stellen zu laminieren und danach zu schleifen . was muß ich danach tun da sehr viele stellen bis zum gfk runtergeschliffen sind. ausbessern oder komlett neu gelcoad ? vorher grundieren oder nicht? schau dir einfach mal die bilder an und schildere mir wie du fortfahren würdest.

gruß
andy


----------



## köderfischer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

@andimaterie

auf die Bilder freue ich mich!

@andy

Wenn du alle Schadstellen ausgebessert hast würde ich den ganzen Rumpf mit einer 2k Epoxid grundierung (z. Bsp. Interprotect von International) in zwei Schichten Grundieren.
Aber das erst nachdem du alle Stellen die du bis auf Laminat runtergeschliffen hast auch richtig gut versiegelt hast (Spachtel/Epoxid/Matten) mit Epoxid. So lange immer wieder Epoxid drüberstreichen und trocknen lasssen bis die Mattenstruktur verschwindet, das siehst du sonst sowieso alles wieder beim lackieren...
Ob ein komplett neues Gelcoat nötig ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Ich würde einfach mal sagen, nein. 
Ausserdem ist es schwierig das aufs ganze Boot zu kriegen und bedeutet hinterher noch eine ewigkeit schleifen.
Ich habe bei mir kein Gelcoat drauf. Mein Aufbau sieht so aus:
Holz, Epoxidschichten, Matten, Epoxidschichten, Epoxidgrundierung, 2k Lack.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

jau köderfischer hört sich simpel an denke mal so werd ich das machen. wird doch keiner schlau draus aus der ganzen sache gelcoat jeder sagt was anderes.hab ja sowieso fast alles runtergeschliffen hast du im boot die gleiche aufbauweise ?
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

@köderfischer
so hab nu interprotect bestellt lack werde ich perfection nehmen hab mich blos noch nicht für die farbe entschieden  aber bis dahin dauert es ja noch ein bisschen..unterwasserboot mache ich mit vc-tar 2 und antifouling drauf fertisch.denke mal das ist ein guter weg.

gruß andy


----------



## köderfischer (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

Ja dann wirds doch. Die Produkte von International sind echt gut, bloß dafür auch teuer..
Achte aber beim lackieren unbedingt darauf das du um die 10 Grad Umgebungstemperatur hast. Besser mehr. Und besorg Dir Schaumstoffrollen zum lackieren die Lösemittelfest sind, sonst hast du unter Umständen die ganze aufgelöste Rolle mit auf der Lackierung..
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

jau werd ich so tun was ist mit dem innenboot auch nur interprotect und 2 k lack drüber oder reicht normale grund mit 1 k lack? aber besser iss wohl 2k iss doch wiederstandskräftiger nehme ich mal an .

gruß
andy


----------



## köderfischer (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

Auf die Epoxidgrundierung bzw. das Interprotect kannst du 1 oder 2k lackieren. Das ist egal. 2k ist auf jedenfall widerstandfähiger, aber kann dafür auch nur wieder mit 2k lack überarbeitet werden.. In der Regel reicht 1k.
Ich habe bei mir innen das Brightside von International genommen, ist auch 1k.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

hab mir den Brightside gerade mal angesehen werd ich auch so machen denke mal das reicht .so dann danke ich dir für deine vielen tips köderfischer haben mich doch ein ganzes stück weitergebracht,ich werde in regelmäßigen abständen mal berichten wie ich so vorrankomme. bis denndanne

gruß andy


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

www.hempel.de


----------



## Freizeitfischer (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

is vieleicht ein bischen spät aber...
ich bau nebenbei Modellflugzeuge.. Rümpfe und Tragflächen werden da auch in GFK hergestellt. Wenn mann in einer Negativform baut wird die Form erst mit Trennmittel behandelt , dann erfolgt eine Lackierung. Auf die Lackierung wird *Gelcoat* aufgetragen (eigendlich nichts anderes als eingedicktes Epoxy-Harz) wenn diese Schicht angeliert ist kommen die Gewebelagen drauf.  D.h. das Gelcoat verbindet das Laminat mit der Lackierung und sorgt für eine spiegelglatte Oberfläche. Wenn man das Gewebe zuerst in die Form legen würde, würde man später auf der fertigen Oberfläche die Gewebestruktur sehen. 
Da Du aber eine GFK Oberfläche reparierst must Du anders vorgehen. Die strukturelle Schäden werden mit relativ groben Gewebe repariert (evtl. mehrlagig) wichtig : nach oben hin dünnere Gewebe nehmen. Die letzte Lage sollte ein 25 gr. Gewebe sein. Dadurch hast Du schon eine relativ feine Oberfläche. Wichtig ist das man immer darauf achtet keine ! Luftblasen im Gewebe zu haben. (es ist recht hilfreich das Harz einzufärben, so sieht man die Blasen leichter). Wenn alles durchgehärtet ist kann mann die Oberfläche schleifen. *Achtung* Epoxy immer nass schleifen, ansonsten bildet siche ein hässlicher Schmierfilm und mann bekommt niemals eine vernünftige Oberfläche. Man sollte darauf achten das man das dünne Gewebe nicht durchschleift. Man kann nach dem ersten Schleifgang nochmals eine dünne Harzschicht auftragen um evtl. rauhe Gewebeflächen zu überdecken, danach heist es wieder schleifen...  Nasch jedem Schleifgang die Oberfläche gründlich abwischen (feuchter Schwamm) und dann mit feinerem Schleifpapier weitermachen. Die Tragflächen meine Flugzeuge bearbeite ich auf diese Weise mit bis zu 1200er Körnung. Danach hat man eine spiegelglatte Oberfläche. Ob das bei einem Boot notwendig ist mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Nach dem letzten Schleifgang erfolgt nach gündlicher Reinigung die Lackierung. Zuerst sollte man eine Füllgrundierung verwenden (Filler, bekommt man beim Autolackierer) nach einem kleinen Zwischenschliff (wieder 1200 Nassschleifpapier) erfolgt die eigendliche Lackierung. 

gruß Freizeitfischer


----------



## boot (7. September 2013)

*AW: GFK Boot Reparieren*

#6Das sind doch mal gute Tipps#6


----------

